# ~Anatomy of a 1900 Crescent bicycle saddle~



## okozzy (May 19, 2012)

A fellow CABER asked me to post detail pictures of my Crescent saddle so here they are.


----------



## okozzy (May 19, 2012)

*more pictures*

more pictures......


----------



## josehuerta (May 19, 2012)

I'm not the one that inquired but I just bought what appears to be the same saddle. Didn't know what brand it was, but seemed unique - same curled spring and shaped wood pan. Good to know.


----------



## okozzy (May 19, 2012)

*If original*

There is nothing I can read on the old leather but if original to the bike then is supposed to be a "hunt" brand saddle.



josehuerta said:


> I'm not the one that inquired but I just bought what appears to be the same saddle. Didn't know what brand it was, but seemed unique - same curled spring and shaped wood pan. Good to know.


----------



## Wcben (May 19, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## pelletman (May 28, 2012)

*Hunt Saddles*

For the Hunt saddle afficianados 



I'm surprised Crescent wasn't using Garfords..


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I haven't been on here in months. I moved this summer and am just now starting to get settled. I still have my two Crescents.
Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 24, 2012)

These old saddles are elusive and getting really rare.

The carving of the wood pan is amazing.

Thanks for posting it, Oscar......!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 24, 2012)

Here are some additional Hunt pics -


----------



## okozzy (Aug 10, 2014)

*Finished TOC saddle*

Things are slow so following up on old started threads...

This is how the saddle turned out at the end, I say you should give your local horse saddle guy a try for these type of projects.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 10, 2014)

$45. ! Yowza ! Awesome job. Wish I had a local saddle guy.


----------



## mike j (Aug 11, 2014)

Me too, beautiful job & great idea.


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 11, 2014)

Great craftsmanship on that seat!

At least there's some skill left in this world with the use of one's hands rather than just "TEXTING" on a cell phone!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

Incredible job done on that saddle!!!!!


----------



## okozzy (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey guys thanks 4 the + comments, yes very happy on how it turned out; best part, this old geezer knows his way around leather and doesn't shy away from any project I take to him.

I can post some of his handy work another time.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 12, 2014)

okozzy said:


> Things are slow so following up on old started threads...
> 
> This is how the saddle turned out at the end, really nice for $45 bucks if you ask me. I say you should give your local horse saddle guy a try for these type of projects.




¥ou paid $45 to recover the seat? Unbelievable! Damn you are one lucky dude. Around here that would cost you over $250 to recover and it won't look that good. Sweeeeeeeet deal!


----------



## okozzy (Aug 12, 2014)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++



Sped Man said:


> ¥ou paid $45 to recover the seat? Unbelievable! Damn you are one lucky dude. Around here that would cost you over $250 to recover and it won't look that good. Sweeeeeeeet deal!


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 28, 2014)

*i need to send him a seat today ,mind sharing contact information ?*

i am in desperate need of some help from your leather seat guy ,would you send me a telephone number for him and some shipping information ,i am more than happy to pay him whatever he ask  regards Mike Alford


----------



## okozzy (Aug 28, 2014)

olderthandirt said:


> i am in desperate need of some help from your leather seat guy ,would you send me a telephone number for him and some shipping information ,i am more than happy to pay him whatever he ask  regards Mike Alford




+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Rhcap (Aug 30, 2014)

I could use a good leather guy as well for a saddle that needs re-doing. Could you send me the contact too? Rob@rhcap.com thanks.


----------

